# Smoky Smelly Coach Purse!



## Ariesgirly (Dec 9, 2005)

Help! I just bought a used purse off ebay & I like except it smells like smoke! It is so bad that when you hold onto the handles, I get the smell on my hands! The stupid seller never listed the item as such! 

Now, does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this smell out? I tried putting it in a sealed bag with some baking sodain a container open next to it...& it still smells!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 9, 2005)

well first i would email the seller and ask them why the purse is in that condition. check the listing to see if it says anything about it like that. then let her/him know u r not satisfied and if that fails, report it to ebay and paypal..  i wouldn't do anything with it just yet until u speak to the seller..


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_well first i would email the seller and ask them why the purse is in that condition. check the listing to see if it says anything about it like that. then let her/him know u r not satisfied and if that fails, report it to ebay and paypal..  i wouldn't do anything with it just yet until u speak to the seller.._

 

I agree. Sometimes smokers just don't think about non-smokers. They can't smell it so why should anyone else. I have friend that always has a heavy smoke smell on her and even though I have told her she says she can't smell it.

Now if you want to keep the purse and not contact the seller maybe try Febreze on the inside of the purse. I am not really sure what to do about the outside other than I heard about putting the purse in the bathroom with you a few times and soon the steam from the shower will lift the smell. I would sit it on a towel somewhere close to shower but not close enough for it to get wet.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 9, 2005)

Wipe with one part vinegar and one part water. You may need to go over the leather a few times. A paste made from baking soda and water is also good; but it's also harder to clean up. However, if the smell is particularly stubborn, baking soda will do the trick. Let the leather dry out a little and wipe down with some leather conditioner.


just some advice i found on the internet when i wanted to get a smoke smell out of leather coat


----------



## Ariesgirly (Dec 9, 2005)

Great ideas! I also heard to put kitty litter inside panty hose & let it stay inside a plastic bag tied shut with it. I'm afraid my cat might smell it on my bag & pee on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine! I don't think you can rub anything on the coach fabric. The purse costs $250, so I won't take a chance ruining it. The leather outline is so small that I don't think I can use leather conditioner on it. I learned my lesson though to always ask before I buy if it is from a nonsmoking home!


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ariesgirly* 
_Great ideas! I also heard to put kitty litter inside panty hose & let it stay inside a plastic bag tied shut with it. I'm afraid my cat might smell it on my bag & pee on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you imagine!_

 


LOL I would be worried about that too! It is a great idea but risky.


----------



## KJam (Dec 12, 2005)

I buy and sell vintage purses, so I have become good at this. I am also a non-smoker, and very sensitive to the smell.

I had that problem once with a vintage LV - seller advertised it as smoky, but it was authentic and I wound up getting it for $75, so I bought it.

I stuffed mine with fabric softener sheets and a clean t-shirt daily (change the shirt daily) - and aired it outside at night. It took a while, but after a couple of weeks the smell was gone. Unwrapped peppermints in a cloth sack works great too, in the later days, when there is only a hint of smoke.


----------

